# Hello from the UK



## ADSRsounds (May 15, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm Stuart, I work in promotions at ADSR and also run my own sound design label, Glitchedtones. Glad to be a part of the community here at VI 

See you around the forums!

Stuart


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 16, 2018)

Nice to meet you Stuart

Hi from London, South East... bordering on Surrey


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 16, 2018)

ADSRsounds said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Stuart, I work in promotions at ADSR and also run my own sound design label, Glitchedtones. Glad to be a part of the community here at VI
> 
> ...



Any plans for adsr to do “cinematic” style sound design tutorials?


----------



## ADSRsounds (May 18, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Any plans for adsr to do “cinematic” style sound design tutorials?



Hi  There are no plans at present but I'll keep you posted if this changes


----------



## Dominic Stein (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Stuart, love your courses and videos on Youtube. Welcome to VI-Control.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 6, 2018)

Oi Oi!

-DJ


----------



## rudi (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi and a big hello from Kent!

Rudi


----------

